# CADPAT Backpack where I Should get one



## CADPAT_TW (13 Aug 2005)

I want to buy a CADPAT Backpack and I have searched all over the internet and could not find any in my price range. All the one I have found where over 200$ so if anyone knows where I could Get one for like a 100$ to 150$ could you please post the website please

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2005)

Here is a few good places if you are serious,

With a bit of patience you will find it

Very cheap but takes work to obtain

let me know how your quest comes along,

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Very cheap but takes work to obtain



Tess, you crack me up  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Aug 2005)

I am here to help!

dileas

tess


----------



## mcnutt_p (14 Aug 2005)

Try Canadian Peacekeeper. 

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5005

I ordered a couple of items from them and, they are great quality.

McNutt


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Aug 2005)

In two posts i've seen from you, your looking at buying a backpack and helmet.
Are you joining the army? If so they will provide the helmet and if your lucky, the cadpat backpack.

if not, well your a weirdo. Don't waste your money on a helmet   :warstory:


----------



## CADPAT_TW (14 Aug 2005)

no I don't want to buy the helmet I was just Curious if a helmet is actually worth that much


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Aug 2005)

> Very cheap but takes work to obtain



A long time too! I've been at it for years and they still haven't shipped me mine.....


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (14 Aug 2005)

If you wait around and buy used you get second rate quality. So you spend a little more, in the long run it will last longer and you get what you pay for! And why does it have to be cadpat? Personally I'd rather get an Eagle or Blackhawk bag, even if it's OD, they're back packs are well worth the money and they are proven!


----------



## pappy (14 Aug 2005)

I think joining the Canadian Army is free, heck them even pay you to wear that Ruck, and let you take it out for long walks


----------



## pappy (14 Aug 2005)

Kifaru


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Aug 2005)

Crown Surplus in Canada has some good daypacks in CADPAT for under 100 dollars - www.crownsurplus.com


----------



## MPSHIELD (14 Aug 2005)

Here is a few with a quick search on the internet:
http://www.armyissue.com/Gallery/displayimage.php?album=10&pos=9

http://www.wheelersonline.com/search_results.asp?txtsearchParamTxt=&txtsearchParamCat=20&txtsearchParamType=ALL&txtsearchParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/backpacks.html

http://www.celsurplus.com/New_Pages/new_backpacks.htm

Or you can always join and get a small pack system issued.

Good luck


----------



## GNR (15 Aug 2005)

As a reservist it's impossible to tell when I'll get issued the new small pack system, so this has perked my interest too.

Has anyone seen the bags from CELSURPLUS?  I am looking for something to replace my aging nuke bag and the CADPAT daypack looks pretty sweet and the price is great.


----------



## Trinity (15 Aug 2005)

I was selling CADPAT nuke bags for $60 

Proceeds went to breast cancer.......

I still could do this... just let me know   :


----------



## CADPAT_TW (16 Aug 2005)

What is a CADPAT Nuke bag look like I've never seen one before could you post a picture or something. thanks


----------



## Trinity (16 Aug 2005)

CADPAT_TW said:
			
		

> What is a CADPAT Nuke bag look like I've never seen one before could you post a picture or something. thanks


http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Equipment/cadpat_nbc_bag.jpg


----------



## Freight_Train (16 Aug 2005)

Bought one of these to try out.  
http://www.gcks.ca/dpp.htm
I figured for $40 I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2005)

CADPAT_TW said:
			
		

> What is a CADPAT Nuke bag look like I've never seen one before could you post a picture or something. thanks



You might recognize it...it looks just like the old one but instead of olive drab, it's .....well....CADPAT  ;D


----------



## pappy (16 Aug 2005)

nice bag Trinity, got any pics of the inside?  Still selling these?


----------



## PViddy (17 Aug 2005)

They are fantastic bags for the price, well constructed and they're frickin huge! (said like Mike Meyers on So I married an Axe Murderer)  ;D

cheers

PV


----------



## sigtech (17 Aug 2005)

wouldn't it be nice if we could just be issued the small pack system ohhhhhhh well

the nuke bag is a great piece of kit I have had mine for 10 years now, spend the money and support breast cancer could cause good bag


----------



## Andyboy (17 Aug 2005)

Out of curiosity Trinity, who makes those bags? I have a few suggestions as to how you can reduce your costs while improving the bag for the end user. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Trinity (17 Aug 2005)

Bags are rigger made.

No, no pics of the side.. Its one giant sac... waterproof lining though...

Been selling them like water on a hot day...


----------



## PViddy (17 Aug 2005)

I can take some pics of mine if ya want and PM them...whomever is interested.

cheers ladies and gents

PV


----------



## pappy (19 Aug 2005)

ok, I'm in for one where do I sign up Trinity?


----------



## Trinity (19 Aug 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> ok, I'm in for one where do I sign up Trinity?



PM me

with address, name, etc..

i'll send you a paypal address....

BTW.. i'm leaving for the cottage.. either saturday or sunday....
so it might be a week before i can ship...


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (24 Jul 2010)

go to cpgear.com     great backpacks for $170. i got the patrol pack


----------



## Spanky (24 Jul 2010)

Sharpshooter, I'm guessing that he probably has one by now, as this thread is 5 years old.


----------

